# Inject-able anavar and D-bol



## Zeek (Jul 15, 2012)

On some boards they rave about injectable anavar and D-bol.  ave any of you tried either? if so what are you thoughts>?

 I'm having a hard time understanding the hype since on paper it should all work the same with these compounds, orally or injected they are still the same?


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 15, 2012)

My guess is it would enter the blood stream faster?


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have seen claims from people stating that IM less toxic than orals & debating about the amount of passes in the liver but have read contradictions to this.

also I had researched IM Oxymetholone/Anadrol also known as Androlic after getting a sachet.  Some guys claim for sure that IM versions of orals are potent and therefore require less dosages of the IM product vs. oral.

Again this is only what I have read.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 15, 2012)

I know where to get the injectable anavar, I just have such a hard time coming off money for anavar that I am unsure is good quality. Unless you know someone aleady running it that really knows their var it is a horrible crap shoot!

 Anavar and Primo I'm mega paranoid about trying from new labs


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I know where to get the injectable anavar, I just have such a hard time coming off money for anavar that I am unsure is good quality. Unless you know someone aleady running it that really knows their var it is a horrible crap shoot!
> 
> Anavar and Primo I'm mega paranoid about trying from new labs



me too bro ... you aint paranoid just realistic.  

so much fake var or -" dbol/tbol var"

primo always low dosed EQ or test.  real primo way difficult to come by.

thats why i stick with my watson VAR  & pharm test baby. lol

( I take any chance or excuse for me to show these pics lmao )

sadly the var over 1/2 way finished    see about stocking up


----------



## Zeek (Jul 15, 2012)

That pic is so damn sexy feel free to post it daily!!! human grade anavar mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> That pic is so damn sexy feel free to post it daily!!! human grade anavar mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



lmao

i might just post it everyday


----------



## DF (Jul 15, 2012)

Very nice Var!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 15, 2012)

I knnow a good place I can get some injectable Var and I will order soon so I may give a try just to see how good it is. I know for sure is good quality gear, so it worth to try. If I do I will let you guys know. lol my wife will kick my ass cause will be a big order lol.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 15, 2012)

that would be good. keep us posted. plenty of dudes stand by liquid var.

 i would like to hear feedback from someone like you that i trust.



Pikiki said:


> I knnow a good place I can get some injectable Var and I will order soon so I may give a try just to see how good it is. I know for sure is good quality gear, so it worth to try. If I do I will let you guys know. lol my wife will kick my ass cause will be a big order lol.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 15, 2012)

Thnx hemano I will contact my guy and see if he got it and if yes I will run it at the end of cycle also combine with some oral after it to see the diffrent. Sounds good? let me know if you or Ez think of a better way to do it.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 15, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Thnx hemano I will contact my guy and see if he got it and if yes I will run it at the end of cycle also combine with some oral after it to see the diffrent. Sounds good? let me know if you or Ez think of a better way to do it.



I would also be interested in this also


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 15, 2012)

From my understanding, eq was made to be a long acting injectable Dbol. The compounds are nearly identical besides the 17-alpha-methyl group which allows it to be injested orally!!! Though the chemicals are very similar the effects of each are very different. So with that being understood, the effects of being injested orally to im injection can have different results.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 15, 2012)

Herm stop accidentally locking threads you noob! lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 15, 2012)

Dude I have no idea how that happens.  My phone does it by mistake or something.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 26, 2012)

Well just to let you guys interesting on Var inject that my man has my 5 vials ready and will be running this in Sept and will log for the board how it goes.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 26, 2012)

Looking forward to the feedback!!


----------



## Get Some (Jul 26, 2012)

You almost figured it out! I'm proud of you Herm, lol

yes, EQ is very similar in structure to dbol and you could say that dbol is simply methylated EQ. HOWEVER, injectable dbol still remains methylated with the modification at the 17th carbon. So, it acts in the very same fashion as oral dbol. The difference is that injectable methyls are much more bioavailable because they can enter the bloodstream quicker without having to go through "gatekeepers" first. 60mg of oral anavar is comparable to about half the dose injected. 50mg injected anavar preworkout is insane! Feels like you loaded up 100mg all before lifting. It still travels through the liver and is still toxic, but the bioavailability is different.

Also, just wanted to point out that there are other compounds that are very similar as well. For example, superdrol (mehtyldrostanolone) is essentially mehtylated masteron, even though they have very different results. I think it would be badass if someone made an injectable superdrol (not a clone, the real deal). You would probably only need about 10mg daily or even EOD. 



BigHerm said:


> From my understanding, eq was made to be a long acting injectable Dbol. The compounds are nearly identical besides the 17-alpha-methyl group which allows it to be injested orally!!! Though the chemicals are very similar the effects of each are very different. So with that being understood, the effects of being injested orally to im injection can have different results.


----------



## Trust (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree that the bio-availability is greater if injected, but still as toxic mg/mg...but since u need less, its not as toxic i guess. Its just like Stanozolol. 

 I would be curious to know the injectable daily dosage vs the oral one.... 

The problem i see with these is the short half life... Unless you already have an every day shooting schedule...It doesnt fit too well with longer esters stacks...


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 26, 2012)

Trust said:


> I agree that the bio-availability is greater if injected, but still as toxic mg/mg...but since u need less, its not as toxic i guess. Its just like Stanozolol.
> 
> I would be curious to know the injectable daily dosage vs the oral one....
> 
> The problem i see with these is the short half life... Unless you already have an every day shooting schedule...It doesnt fit too well with longer esters stacks...



This will be a try out for feedback and trial of var inject, yes I will be inject everyday and my protocol will be as follow ( please any suggestions are welcome )
for 6 weeks
week 1-2 25mg pre/workout
week 3-6 50mgs x day split into 25mgs twice a day 4-5 hours apart depend on dayly scheduled.
If I feel to go over 50mgs x day I have enough to try it out, so I will see how it feels then bump up.

Will be running some Test C during this try out cause more than likely I got back into my TRT ( but this time inject ) at 200mgs x week and that will be my Test dose for this try out. If theres any suggestion feel free to post them. Im doing this for the board more than for a personal cycle. I wont be actually cycling till prolly January.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 26, 2012)

I forgot to mention that injectable orals really only make sense as a preworkout booster

But I know plenty of guys who use injectable winny and oral winny on the same days at different times to lower their overall dose....the same can be done with var. 20mg tab in the AM, 25mg inject preworkout, and 20mg tab later on


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 26, 2012)

Ya i just argued with shine on tid on this. Well he tried making me look dumb but i don't think that worked out cause he kept quiet. Pob said he got the popcorn out and is ready for the brawl. Lol.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 26, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Ya i just argued with shine on tid on this. Well he tried making me look dumb but i don't think that worked out cause he kept quiet. Pob said he got the popcorn out and is ready for the brawl. Lol.



Argued about what? being used as a PWO?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 26, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Argued about what? being used as a PWO?



About dbol = eq...

Shine is a chem wiz and generally doesn't lose arguments about that shit. I was looking forward to the discussion.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, it's not a long ester dbol.... but the structure is almost exact.... so you both win... just like kissing your sister.... unless you have a hot sister, that's too much winning


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 27, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> I knnow a good place I can get some injectable Var ...  *lol my wife will kick my ass cause will be a big order lol*.



Oh hell, come on Pikiki, it won't hurt that long. Take one for the team...lol It's research we are talking about here man!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 27, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Well, it's not a long ester dbol.... but the structure is almost exact.... so you both win... just like kissing your sister.... unless you have a hot sister, that's too much winning



Whats wrong with kissing your sister? Lol. No I said it was made to be a long acting injectable  Dbol. He said eq was made before Dbol. But yes the compounds are almost identical chemically. Almost is the key word.

Shine is a very smart man and he's ways smarter then me.  But i know a little about a little, but its usually not information that is useful


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 27, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Oh hell, come on Pikiki, it won't hurt that long. Take one for the team...lol It's research we are talking about here man!



Order is place just waiting for the goodies to get home, I did 63 this is for the board more than for me. Reason for this is cause I know few bros are interesting on this Var inject so here we go, I can`t start till August 27th cause my vacations start on August 10th so be patience girls daddy will do it  Once I start will open a log for this.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 28, 2012)

No suggestions guys???


This will be a try out for feedback and trial of var inject, yes I will be inject everyday and my protocol will be as follow ( please any suggestions are welcome )
 for 6 weeks
 week 1-2 25mg pre/workout
 week 3-6 50mgs x day split into 25mgs twice a day 4-5 hours apart depend on dayly scheduled.
 If I feel to go over 50mgs x day I have enough to try it out, so I will see how it feels then bump up.

Will be running some Test C during this try out cause more than likely I got back into my TRT ( but this time inject ) at 200mgs x week and that will be my Test dose for this try out. If theres any suggestion feel free to post them. Im doing this for the board more than for a personal cycle. I wont be actually cycling till prolly January.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Whats wrong with kissing your sister? Lol. No I said it was made to be a long acting injectable  Dbol. He said eq was made before Dbol. But yes the compounds are almost identical chemically. Almost is the key word.
> 
> Shine is a very smart man and he's ways smarter then me.  But i know a little about a little, but its usually not information that is useful


I have done a lot of injectable dbol. Ill tell you if its anything like bold cyp as I'm running it. I do love me some dbol.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 28, 2012)

I heard its very painful.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 28, 2012)

You are correct, for most users it will have a bite to it....
Warming up the solution prior to pinning will limit the amount of pain.



BigHerm said:


> I heard its very painful.


----------

